
We should not defund the Terminator program - colinprince
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/just-because-theyve-turned-against-humanity-doesnt-mean-we-should-defund-the-terminator-program
======
andonisus
This is such a stupid article. Cops are not terminators. If you really think
society could function without entire police departments, I welcome you to
lobby your local municipality to dismantle their police force. Unless, that
is, you mean to tell me "Defund the police" doesn't actually mean defund the
police, to which I say: say what you actually mean, and don't hide behind a
catchy slogan.

~~~
deeblering4
The idea of “defunding the police“ is to re-allocate funds towards services
that are better aligned with the problems at hand in a given community.

Take drug addiction as an example — Instead of funding more jails and more
officers, “defunding” would allocate that money towards addiction specialists,
rehabilitation facilities and programs to help people recover, get jobs, and
rebuild their lives.

In other words: A shift towards funding preventative care more, and reactive
use of force less.

It doesn't mean the police go away entirely.

~~~
andonisus
So say that. No part of the phrase "defund the police" indicates any part of
this re-allocation that you describe. Regardless, you still will need a police
force. There has to be some entity of the government which enforces the rule
of law. Look at what happened when the police abandoned their posts in during
the Rodney King riots. Additionally, what about homicide and detective units;
we should probably keep those positions, right?

The problem with this slogan is I have no idea what it is actually proposing
except for the literally dismantling of the police force as we know it.

